# 350z hp



## 350Zsoon (Apr 30, 2006)

I am interested in buying a 350z. I know that the connecting rods and pistons are weak i wanted to know how much rwhp would i be able to push if these two items were replaced. And what modificatons to engine internals would i need to rech the 700rwhp mark in 350. And i know i will need a new fuel system thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

700rwhp reliably?

Here's a short list:
Darton sleeves
forged pistons
forged con-rods
ARP hardware (preferably 1/2" headstuds)
I'd also do:
cams
ferrea valvetrain
headwork.

People have gotten 500-550 on stock block/stock internals. after about 525whp the strength gets iffy and it becomes more of a ticking bomb.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

if you want that much HP get the AEBS 4.3 stroker kit and turbo it. There is a Z around here running it on 19 PSI and right at 700whp. The car is still being tuned and they plan on boosting it even more


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the AEBS stroker kit is a piece of crap. You need to spend double what the kit costs just to get everything machined and fitting properly. www.my350z.com has a nice account of why that is the worst option on the table.

besides....why would you want to stroke it? That can make revving higher not as feasible.

I'm doing a darton sleeve with a 100mm bore (4mm larger than stock). I'll have about 3.82L of displacement, and still be able to rev to 8k with the proper valvetrain upgrades.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

chimmike said:


> the AEBS stroker kit is a piece of crap. You need to spend double what the kit costs just to get everything machined and fitting properly. www.my350z.com has a nice account of why that is the worst option on the table.
> 
> besides....why would you want to stroke it? That can make revving higher not as feasible.
> 
> I'm doing a darton sleeve with a 100mm bore (4mm larger than stock). I'll have about 3.82L of displacement, and still be able to rev to 8k with the proper valvetrain upgrades.



He asked for options to hit 700whp and I've seen a Z locally hit it so I was just throwing it out there.


----------

